# Most charming little baroque keyboard shorts you can think of!



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

I'm looking for a radiant level of charm to be found in the lightest and cleverest of baroque keyboard pieces. So far, two of the greatest I know are Le Coucou by Daquin, and the Gigue from Handel's suite.
















I know that Bach has some of these. I suspect that Rameau and F. Couperin might. Possibly Purcell. Certainly Scarlatti, although what he does seems to dip into a feel of preclassicism to me. Probably other minor composers like Daquin. Maybe some Bach keyboard transcriptions of Vivaldi. Some Telemann. Probably more Handel.


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

Couperin Le tic toc choc ~ here on piano rendered by Sokolov


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)




----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

Aha!


----------



## tdc (Jan 17, 2011)




----------



## pjang23 (Oct 8, 2009)

Fanfarinette at 7:10


----------



## Norse (May 10, 2010)

Something much older. Ton Koopman on a virginal from 1580. Maybe not as 'charming', but I like it.


----------



## Norse (May 10, 2010)




----------



## Philip (Mar 22, 2011)

Scarlatti - Sonata pour le clavecin - K. 1


----------



## aleazk (Sep 30, 2011)

Norse said:


> Something much older. Ton Koopman on a virginal from 1580. Maybe not as 'charming', but I like it.


I always loved that piece, I didn't know that it was so popular.


----------



## Turangalîla (Jan 29, 2012)

I personally loathe Le Coucou (simply because it is in a Grade 9 Conservatory book here in Canada and is _exceedingly_ overplayed). My favourites are some of the Scarlatti sonatas-they are very cute! I also like some of the smaller Rameau pieces, especially _La poule_.


----------

